# 2640 hydrolic screen removal



## chopperz71 (May 11, 2009)

I dumed the fluid and removed the bolt and floorboard to take out the screen. It wont budge. I have tried everything. Any tips or ideas? I am just learning.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Chopper! I am not sure I am following exactly what you are trying to remove. Are you trying to remove the transmission case drain plug bolt?


----------



## chopperz71 (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply TF. I got it figured out but my hydrolics are still acting up. I changed the fluid and cleaned the screen but the loader will just stop working after a couple of minutes of use. I can put it in gear and drive around for a minute and it starts working again. As soon as I go to use it again it starts shaking then just quits all together. I drove it over to my mechanic and left it for him to check out. I don't know much about tractors yet but I will. Does it sound like anything major?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am thinking maybe hydraulic pump or perhaps the destroking valve. Kinda tough to say for sure without putting guages on the system and troubleshooting.


----------



## steve2240 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hay chopperz71, how did you get the screen out???? I got a 2240 and cannot seem to get the screen out either.


----------

